# Ubers,GoCatch's and rideshare drivers!! Read this and watch out while picking up passengers



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Ubers,GoCatch's and rideshare drivers!! Read this and watch out while picking up passengers.I just received this in my email from the website shown.Just copied and pasted on what i was sent.Be careful out there RIDESHARE DOODS/DOODETS!!!!










*BOOKED FOR STOPPING TO READ A PARKING SIGN*

16 March 2017 - A Melbourne man is furious after being slapped with a $155 parking fine for simply pulling over to check the street signs. Jack Otte was looking for a parking spot on Maroondah Highway in Ringwood so he could buy medication for his sick mother from Chemist Warehouse at 4.07pm on 02 February.

He pulled over for less than a minute in front of Dakota nightclub to read the parking signs to see where he was allowed to park. "I had a quick read of the parking signs, which specified it was a clearway, so I left immediately and found a car park elsewhere," he said.

"A couple of days later I was absolutely gobsmacked to receive a $155 fine from Maroondah Council. I had to look twice when I opened the letter because I couldn't believe my eyes."

He said he was unfairly fined because he didn't park in the spot or get out of the car. "I'm so furious about all of this because it really hurts when you're trying to do the right thing and then you get stung with a huge fine. A person needs to be given the chance to read the road signs as there was no other possible way I could have stopped on Maroondah Highway to check them."

Otte said he received a response from the council denying his request to have the fine waived. "I'm just so gutted by the whole experience and I really want the council to reconsider their decision," he said. "I really hope that this doesn't happen to someone else as it's just awful."

Maroondah Council Mayor Tony Dib said stopping anywhere along the fenced section of Maroondah Highway west of Ringwood Street was not permitted for any length of time. "This area is a designated clearway and under Road Safety Road Rules 2009 section 176, vehicles are not permitted to stop in these areas due to the dangerous impact that parking in this location has on traffic flow, especially at busy time periods," Councillor Dib said.

*CARR COMMENTS*

This is yet another example of sheer bloody-mindedness, coupled by the incessant pursuit of revenue. Maroondah Council should at least give some leeway for people to be able to read roadside parking signs, because for starters, they are almost impossible to read from a moving car, especially by a driver who also has to keep an eye out for other traffic.

The law needs to be changed to accommodate motorists who have to check such signs - or make the signs much larger, so that they can actually be read by drivers in moving vehicles. But citizens need to start taking action against these rapacious councils by standing for election, beating the incumbents who inflict these penalties on them and set about repealing such stupid laws.

Motorists also need to remember to not fully stop their cars in such circumstances. The law says that a vehicle cannot STOP on a clearway. It does NOT say that a vehicle can drive at 1kph while the driver is checking parking signs. The legal definition of STOP is "come to a complete halt" and the trick is to work to the letter of these stupid laws and having a GPS-equipped car black box recorder showing that the vehicle did not stop.

Then let's see a council ranger show that the vehicle in question actually stopped when the black box video and GPS shows that it was still in motion, even very slowly. If we are smart, we can use these asinine laws and legal definition to beat these bastards.

Ziggy Zapata

Webmaster, Campaign Against Road Ripoffs


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Many people will say they only stopped for a second..

Road rules are in place for a reason! So sick of Uber drivers in particular making a mess of traffic, stopping at traffic lights, precisely on the corner mid turn of main intersections, or driving lanes.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

I totaly agree.When I was ubering i see it many times and still do.


----------



## UBER66 (Feb 7, 2017)

Passenger in bus zone or no stopping I call them and advise it's a $253.00 fine if they don't like it I cancel it if they winge about it like other drivers pick me up from there I suggest a nearby legal pick up if they don't like that I give them a 1


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

UBER66 said:


> Passenger in bus zone or no stopping I call them and advise it's a $253.00 fine if they don't like it I cancel it if they winge about it like other drivers pick me up from there I suggest a nearby legal pick up if they don't like that I give them a 1


Brother Uber many paxs are just plain dopey!!!!Add to it also lazy!!!!! They dont care and even if you rate a 1 makes no difference.Uber especially dont care!!!!You do what you think is right foe tou.Youll cop the fine and the flack and the downgrade from eveywhere.Low rate paxs and location pick ups you have to assess what is deemd risk!!!!!!Think about all risks on every angle and dont compromise safety mate.Cool and goodluck


----------

